# Ghost Hunters (Recruitment Thread)



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

The Spectres are a chapter of the Space Marines that specializes in stealth and lightning fast raids. They have a long feud withe Dark Eldar lord Malus and his raiders, and have their own self-sufficient planet. It has war aplenty, but that makes the inhabitants strong and resilient.

Founding: 

The Spectres were founded in m35, from the Dark Angels chapter in order to defend against increasing Dark Eldar raids near Dryyhad, which eventually became their homeworld. The raids stretched out over a couple of systems, and the Spectres managed to defeat those Kabals foolish enough to fight them. All but Lord Malus’, that is. They were founded by Master of Sanctity Azriel Arrion. He led a raid against Commorragh, but they were lost in the warp along with its coordinates. Another founder, Chapter Master Sraen, the first Lord Shadow went with Azriel. The chapter still hopes for their return. The chapter was taken over by the third founder, Battle Brother Asmodai, who became the second Lord Shadow. To this day the only ones that know off their existence are a handful of chapters, the inquisition, and Dark Eldar warlord Malus, the only enemy ever to escape their wrath alive.


Organization:


Chapter Command
-Levis Umbra, Lord Shadow
-Animus, Keeper of Souls
-23 Shadow Guard
-1 Land Raider (Atrum)

Armoury
-Caminus Ater, Master of the Forge
-21 Techmarines
An abundance of Predators and a lack of other tanks

Apothecarion
-Crepusculum, Chief Apothecary
-14 Apothecaries

Fleet Command
-2 Battle Barges (Contego, Veneficus)
All their vehicles are made for speed and fast deployment instead of destructive capability. There are many faster and smaller ships with good guns to support the barges, and they can often take out cruisers on their own.

Librarius
-Chief Shadowseer Validus Mens
Currently there are very few Librarians as there was an explosion some years ago in their complex, killing most. Most that are there now are Acolites.

1st, Veteran Cadre (White/Silver Heraldic Color)
-Captain Altor, Regent of (H)
-92 Space Marine Veterans

All Brotherhoods have the Codex standard number of squads unless noted differently. 

2nd, Battle Cadre (Yellow/Gold Heraldic Color)
-Captain Specto, Master of the Watch

3rd, Battle Cadre (Red/Sanguinite Heraldic Color)
-Captain Damian, Master of the Arsenal
-3 Tactical Squads
-1 Assault Squads
-0 Devastator Squads
The Third Company took heavy losses securing the planet Alma from a potential WAAAGH! That started there. Their devestators were overrun and slaughtered

4th Brotherhood, Battle Company (Green/Adamantine Heraldic Color)
-(Captain Ventris, Master of the Fleet)
The fourth company was lost in a heroic last stand facing the Dark Eldar lord Malus and his soldiers. Malus escaped but they managed to contain most of his men and destroyed Malus’ complex by placing charges everywhere. Though it cost them their lives, they prevailed.

5th Brotherhood, Battle Company (Black/Ebonite Heraldic Color)
-Captain Fabian, Master of the Marches

6th Brotherhood, Reserve Tactical Company (Orange/Vermillion Heraldic Color) 
-Captain Libert, Master of the Rites
-8 Tactical Squads
Two squads fell and another was damaged in a boarding mission against Lord Malus

7th, Reserve Assault Cadre (Grey/Steel Heraldic Color)
-Captain Ensis, Master of the Blade

8th, Reserve Devastator Cadre (Blue/Ultramarine Heraldic Color)
-Captain Ignis, Caller of Fire
-9 Devastator Squads
A Devestator squad was lent to the 3rd Company where it was slain

9th, Scout Cadre (Purple/Heliotrope/Indignium Heraldic Color)
-Captain Caedo, Master of Assassins
-17 Scout Squads
3 Squads were slain in scouting missions. 1 against the ork WAAAGH! on Alma, two more scouting out the Malus Complex before the battle. The third scouting squad there escaped.

10th, Recruits Cadre (White)
-Captain Syrm, Master of Recruits
-6 Scout Squads (no set number)



Tactics: 

They favour stealth above all, and commonly send in their elite scouts to assassinate enemy commanders while diverting the enemy with hit and run tactics. Another favourite of theirs is to sneak up on their enemy and then attack from all sides at once.


Homeworld: 

Dryyhad. It is an Airless Hive-world sealed in by large domes that cover the planets surface. The largest domes are cities, although the largest spread out across multiple domes as it is easier to make a new dome than expand an existing one. There is a large contingent of Imperial Guard, known as the Shadow Guard, from the planets population as well as two nearby planets, Aayrn and Maeva. All three are under the Protection of the Spectres and the Shadow Guard. Aayrn is a mining planet that gets all the ammunition for the Spectres, and Maeva is the agricultural planet. Both have their own contingents of Shadow Guard on the surface.


Armour: 

Cadres are shown by the Trimming on the right pad, and Squad by Trimming on the left. Kneepads denote what expertise the soldier has, with Red being Tactical, Yellow being Assault, Blue being Devestator, Gold is Vanguard, and Silver is Sternguard. Scout armor would be the same except it would be the actual pad instead of the trimming and the squad type is denoted simply by weapons. There are 3 types of Scout Squadrons, and they are 1) Heavy (blue) 2)Tactical (red) or 3) Assault (yellow). Sometimes the scouts mix together in squads, so there can be all three types in one squadron.











Squads:

1 – Metalic
2 – Red
3 – Dark Green
4 – Yellow
5 – Bright Green
6 – Brown
7 – White
8 – Purple
9 – Blue
10 – Orange[/spoiler]

History: 

The Spectres have remained in the shadows for centuries, and were not discovered by other chapters until 500 years after their founding. They did of course tell the Ordo Hereticus of their existence, but few know about them. The only chapters that do are the Dark Angels from whence they came, the White Scars, and the Raven Guard due to different collaborations. They made these chapters swear by the Emperor and their Primarch to never tell of their chapter unless absolutely necessary. It is not forbidden to know of them, but they take careful precautions to make sure no one does.

They formed off of the Dark Angels, but while they kept much of their organization for the most part they leaned towards secrecy and shadows. They still inherit a deep loathing of the Dark Eldar from Lord Azriel. The Spectres call their leader Umbra.

Their hate for the Dark Eldar was intensified when they discovered that one of the leaders of the raiding of Chogoris was at large and planning a series of raids against Dryyhad. His name was Lord Malus. They attacked his stronghold, losing more than a Cadre worth of soldiers, but they stalled his plans by a century. Malus harbored a hate for them after this and continued to raid and be raided by them. The feuding went on for centuries, with Malus always escaping and rebuilding to attack again. His worst defeat by them came at the loss of the 4th Cadre when they infiltrated his base and destroyed it. Malus managed to escape but he lost most of his fleet, all but a dozen or so raiders, and all his plans for the raids. He is now looking for more raiders of any species to take his revenge upon them, and at the same time the Spectres are trying to find and kill him.



Shadow Guard: 

The Imperial Guard stationed on these planets have the exclusive duty of guarding it and those around it from Dark Eldar raids. It is more than enough to keep them occupied. However, they do go out to other systems to fight for the Emperor if they have more than enough to guard their planets. They are recruited from Dryyhad, Aayrn, and Maeva.


Ghost Hunters: 

They are the elite Trackers and Hunters for the chapter. They can move completely unseen and unheard by the enemy and are called upon for the most deadly tasks. They are given the most dangerous tasks, often infiltrating enemy bases or tracking down spies and killing them before they can report to Malus. They start to train for this the minute they get out of Scout Armour, and must pass a test to become a full Hunter, often the most dangerous task they will ever face in their career.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Plot and Rules*

This is my first RP so any advice would be great.

The Plot
I want 5 marines or more, There will be a sergeant but that will be played by me. And dont expect the sergeant to stick around for that long. You will all play Ghost Hunters, and this is your final test. If you succeed in this then you become full hunters. However, this will take all of you skill to accomplish. This squad will be tasked with infiltrating Lord Malus' base and discovering when he means to attack, if at all. First however, you must find the base. It is in real space as the ships he has left are missing their warp drive. You will start at the fortress monastery on Dryyhad, and from there will go to Malus' old fortress for clues and then on to find his new one. Your mission is, in addition to discovering his plans, to find his strength of arms and relay his position and probable chances of success to Lord Levis. I may deviate from this if i see an opportunity, and you may all make suggestions but if i dont take it dont get upset.

Rules:
1) NO GOD MODDING, if you do you will be notified and given a chance to correct it. If you do not, I will kill you in the next update.
2) Respect other roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph(7 sentences) for each post.
4) Post atleast once per every week.
5) If you cant post, tell me and Ill deal with it. There will be a time in August when I will not have access to any technology (ill be at camp) and I will tell you when that is about to happen.
6) Have fun (or else )

Character Sheet:
Name:
Age: 100-200

Physical Appearance: Include previous squad markings and distinctions, this is a special strike squadron not an official squad

Personality:

Background and why you were picked for this mission:

Unit Type: Tactical, Assault, or Devestator marine. Note that there can be 2 devestators and 2 assault marines maximum

Equipment: Stick to your class, and no special weapons. Devestators can have heavy weapons, but not power weapons/plasma pistols etc. You may receive special weapons later though.

**Edit** both the chapters info and the plot line have been altered, so please re-read them. If there are any more problems with this (although i think its resolved) please tell me.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

I haven't read it all yet, but there are two things that I would _strongly_ advise altering:

1. Don't say they learnt from the Eldar. You could say they studied their way of warfare, but they're Space Marines; the elite warriors of the Imperium. They're not going to copy strategies from Xenos.

2. Devastators with Sniper Rifles... No, just no. All you have to do is imagine it and you can see that it's wrong. Having a prominence of Scouts within the Chapter is perfectly acceptable, but don't so drastically and unrealistically change the Codex Astartes.

If you make those changes, and re-read what you already have to check it's acceptable, I'll sign up. I guess more people will too.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I will have to re-read it, thanks for pointing that out. I think I phrased it wrong, but I meant that as scouts the devestators have sniper rifles. With normal armour they have standard devestator heavy weapons. I just meant that they had the heavy weapons available to scouts, sorry if that was unclear.

OH and I just realized that God Modding has the initials GM, is that on purpose or what?


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

The initials GM stand for Game Master, rather than God Modding.

It seems you don't quite understand the concept of Space Marine progression. They begin as Scouts, then after proving themselves they receive the Black Carapace. After they learn as Devastators, then Assault Marines, then Tactical Marines; after mastering all other common weapons.

In some cases, Telion being a prime example, Marines could remain as Scouts. However, once in Tactical Armour they would not utilise Shotguns or Sniper Rifles. You can still have an intriguing and entertaining roleplay just using Scouts, should you wish to specialise in stealth. Of course you could also use Tactical Marines but with a wider range of weaponry available.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes actually I do understand that. However, they are not wearing tactical armour they are wearing a special scout armour that they took years to develop that fits with the black carapace. That is pretty much the whole point of their army, I did say that. If that doesnt make sense im sorry...
And yes I know it stands for Game Master, but I was wondering if that was just a coincidence, because the Game Master God Mods... just throwing that out there.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Broken said:


> It seems you don't quite understand the concept of Space Marine progression. They begin as Scouts, then after proving themselves they receive the Black Carapace. After they learn as Devastators, then Assault Marines, then Tactical Marines; after mastering all other common weapons.


It seems you don't quite understand that not all chapters are strict followers of the Codex Astartes. Some chapters, such as the Space Wolves, have their own way of doing things and it works quite well for them.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Euphrati said:


> It seems you don't quite understand that not all chapters are strict followers of the Codex Astartes. Some chapters, such as the Space Wolves, have their own way of doing things and it works quite well for them.


I'm well aware of that, actually. However, some of the suggestions being implemented here go against the fluff of every current Space Marine Chapter.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, obviously not all of them. 

It's been my experience that there are also chapters who have their marines start in a tactical squad, and then rotate to devestator and assault and then beck to tactical. Whichever of the three the marines are best suited for, that's when they tend to become.

Then there are some other chapters, if I remember right, who note where scouts show proficiency. Those good with heavy weapons would go on to become devestators, and the rest tactical. From that, tactical marines which show proficiency in close combat would go on to become assault marines.


The codex likely has it work in a variety of ways, so that no person has to go with just one format.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

I understand your point, but no Chapter has specially adapted Scout Armour for standard Space Marines to wear:



> ...are wearing a special scout armour that they took years to develop that fits with the black carapace


Even if they did, there is no possibility for this to occur:



> ...devestators have sniper rifles.


This refers to when the Devastators of the Chapter are _wearing their special Scout armour_.

Seriously?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes seriously. If you think about it, its not even that difficult. Of they can wear robes over their black carapace without their armour, why cant they wear flak armour fitted to space marines size? Scout armour is only good because its light doesnt burden movement. Flak armour is the same, but its made for smaller people. Is it really impossible to wear anything other than power armour/terminator armour/artificer armour with the black carapace? If thats the case why do they often go without their armour but have robes and stuff? Im not sure if I understand your reasoning. After all they already have bulletproof ribs, why do they need much armour?

Why isnt it possible? And yes the devestators cant be stealthy and all with plasma cannons, so they bring sniper rifles. Theyre good shooters, arent they? That is the point of them. They stay in the back or strategic locations and pour on heavy fire. Why not a sniper rifle?
And Im pretty sure that devestator assault tactical is only BA and co, but either way why is it so impossible?

And guess what, now there is one chapter like that. Deal with it.

Im sure you have an argument that makes sense in your head, if you could please type it in here i would appreciate it greatly.

Like in Pirates, the codex is more of a guideline than actual rules.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The black carapace allows an astartes to interface directly with his power armour, making it essentially an extention of their body through the neural interface plugs. This allows an astartes the ability to be, in the most basic sense, 'one' with their wargear and what sets them apart from a normal human wearing armour or even a battle sister.

Outside of battle many astartes chapters have traditional dress-codes of robes or tunics because of chapter beliefs, but it really comes down the the fact that power armour is bulky, hard to perform delicate tasks in, and after battle tends to need to be maintained/repaired. It is also draining on the marine's body- long term use can cause irritation to the spinal input nodes and nerve relays (note- long term for an astartes tends to be measured in weeks/months of non-stop fighting).

Flak armour and Astartes Scout armour are no where near the same.Scout armour is lighter because it is typically worn by aspirants who are in the process of becoming astartes... but still mostly human. These boys can be anywhere along the path but it is the last stage of implantation that includes the geneseed and the black carapace- marking the transition into the rank of battle brother as they are now able to wear power armour. This is also the reason why scouts tend to carry sniper rifles, they don't have the protection that full power armour affords to a battle brother- for a devastator to 'give up' his power armour and heavy bolter/plasma/etc for flak armour and a sniper rifle would be akin to an elite samurai warrior handing over his family's armour and katana in place of a t-shirt and butterknife. 

Can he kill with it? Sure... an astartes can wade into battle nude and still be ferocious in combat, but he isn't going to be happy in the slightest as sniping is best done in hiding and that tends to go against what astartes are about.

My suggestion would be to have a larger than typical scout company and have the players as aspirants who are in the trial of becoming battle brothers. This allows for a squad to be sent to gather data with an npc scout master as their 'leader'. They wouldn't be full astartes so their strength/speed/tolerances would reflect that, but they would still be partially augmented depending on how close they were to the final stages of their trials.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

OK then, i think ill do that. The only reason why I originally wanted marines as scouts is i wanted ws/bs 4 scouts in actual games, and then I thought it would be a good rp. I do like mass scouts though, so I think ill have multiple scout companies or something... I dont know, ill figure it out then update this thread. Train first then bad guy... Thanks Euphrati, for making a good argument. Once i figure that out should I make a new thread or should I just change this one?


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Hey, just posting a random opinion here, NOT from a Space Marine player, and NOT from someone who has read the whole thing. Yet. So please don't hang me up for the Daemons 

K, from my point of view, it's almost as if people are arguing at why devastators can't have snipers or why scouts are generally younger untrained marines, but quick question, wasn't it said that their were different 'rotations' for different chapters or something? (I forgot who said this, soz) In that case couldn't it be that some go on to be devastators to complete their training, while others go on to do assault, while others simply become 'elite scouts' with this super-scout armour we're talking about? It could be possible considering the 1000+ chapters out there, what's to say one hasn't developed some obscure device or armour? It won't be the first time.

Again, I don't really care how this plays out, I'm just putting this out there, either way I like the sound of this RP


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

JAMOB said:


> The only reason why I originally wanted marines as scouts is i wanted ws/bs 4 scouts in actual games, and then I thought it would be a good rp.


The table top stats are rather restrictive in giving any idea of what things are actually like.

Inquisitor had a d100 system, with 100 being the pinnacle of human capacity. In that one, your trained veteran guardsman had a BS/WS of about 55-60 while a full fledged space marine had a BS/WS of 80-85.

On the table top, both of those units have BS 4, but one is better trained and can link his actual sight up with his weapon.


Scouts may have BS/WS 3 on the table top, but in reality their own skill is likely on par with veteran guardsmen.



As far as changing this RP, make changes to the starting post and take things from there. No reason to make another thread when you already have this one.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Thread is up*

For anyone new please ignore everything but the first two posts, I originally had an idea of marines with the carapace and scout armour, but I decided against it thanks to persuasion. For those who already commented, also ignore those posts, and judge simply off the first two posts which now actually make sense.

Feel free to post however much you want. Please note though that I am leaving for a camp this saturday and will not return for a month. I encourage you to post characters or speculate ideas and I will answer them when I get back as well as answer questions. Until I leave I would be happy to answer all questions you might have as well, so do not hesitate to ask.

If you think the fluff still sucks, then tell me why and where. If you think anything doesnt make sense, ask and I will explain. And post it here so no one asks twice. If you do ask twice I will ignore you completely the second time. Dont do it.

I think that about sums it up... Feel free to post, and happy gaming.


----------

